
Fake Obama speech is the beginning of the end of video evidence - dctoedt
https://boingboing.net/2017/07/17/fake-obama-speech-is-the-begin.html
======
glbrew
Fortunately this will counteract a total lack of privacy caused by ubiquitous
microscopic drones and cameras. You come forward with a
celebrity/political/ceo sex tape? There is no difference between the "real"
tape and thousands of already synthetic ones; no one could know the
difference. In other words, this technology will return privacy to everyone by
allowing us to all "hide" in plain sight.

------
basicplus2
I dare say deaf people who lip read could pick it, with forewarning I could
see discrepancies.

~~~
girvo
Yeah same. Seems to struggle with sounds that require more vertical shapes, or
closed lips for short periods

------
glbrew
Politicians/business/others will have to cryptographically sign their official
audio/video

------
sixQuarks
I don't know, this doesn't really impress me. It's not that hard to do using
After Effects. Also, they're still using his real voice, if you're going to
fake something like this, you have to have the person say something they never
said.

~~~
propogandist
look into project voco, a feature that was introduced to Adobe Creative
product suite last year or so...you can make anyonr say virtually anything, by
typing in text. This combined with video manipulation can be very effective.

------
dctoedt
The researchers' own Web page:
[https://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/AudioToObama/](https://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/AudioToObama/)

